

PressureNet 5 uses your phone's barometer to make local temperature forecasts - cryptoz
https://plus.google.com/+JacobSheehy/posts/Dy4cbHZvpDc

======
cryptoz
Hi HN,

I'm the PressureNet dev, and today I've launched the biggest update to
PressureNet since we launched the app in 2011. Now you can see temperature
forecasts on map, at a hyper-local scale, that are generated using
crowdsourced barometric pressure data from smartphones!

This is a beta release - I'm hoping to test the accuracy of these temperatures
before sending this update to everyone. You can get the Beta by joining the G+
community
([https://plus.google.com/communities/109657802451413701146](https://plus.google.com/communities/109657802451413701146))
and then become a tester:
[https://play.google.com/apps/testing/ca.cumulonimbus.baromet...](https://play.google.com/apps/testing/ca.cumulonimbus.barometernetwork)

PressureNet is working to become the most accurate weather forecast app ever
made. We're not there yet, but this release is the first weather forecast
update. I think this might be the first live weather forecast using smartphone
data.

What do you think? Thanks!

